

Meteor.js, the dark side of the moon - darksioul
https://medium.com/@llaine/meteor-the-dark-side-of-the-moon-f885d8fdbf6a

======
claudiojulio
Hello! I'm learning to program and developing an app with telescopeapp.org.
Really when things go wrong is complicated debug. But we have the kadira.io
for the client side and the cli "meteor debug" to the server side.

Is message has been automatically translated.

